# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Tô Châu(Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật

## hangnt

Thành phố Tô Châu
Tô Châu là một thành phố với một lịch sử lâu đời nằm ở hạ lưu sông Dương Tử và trên bờ Thái Hồ thuộc tỉnh Giang Tô, Trung Quốc. Thành phố này nổi tiếng vì những cầu đá đẹp, chùa chiền và các khu vườn (viên lâm) được thiết kế tỉ mỉ, mà ngày nay chúng đã trở thành những điểm thu hút khách du lịch. Tô Châu cũng đã từng là một trung tâm quan trọng của công nghiệp sản xuất tơ lụa Trung Hoa kể từ thời kỳ nhà Tống (960-1279) cũng như tiếp tục nắm giữ vị trí nổi tiếng này trong thời gian gần đây. Thành phố này là một phần của Tam giác vàng thuộc Trung Quốc. Thành phố này đặc biệt nổi tiếng vì những khu vườn. Một số vườn cây cảnh cổ điển đã được UNESCO xếp loại là di sản thế giới. Dân số: 6,06 triệu người (trong đó dân số nội thị 2,2 triệu), diện tích: 8.488 km². GDP trên đầu người của thành phố này là ¥66.826 (khoảng US$7.649) vào năm 2005, đứng hàng thứ năm trong số 659 thành phố Trung Quốc.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*


*Đến*

_Xe buýt_: Tô Châu có ba trạm xe buýt đường dài. Trạm chính nằm ở cuối cửa ngõ phía Bắc Renmin Lu, gần trạm xe lửa, trạm thứ hai ở cuối đường phía Nam Renmin Lu. Cả hai kết nối với những địa điểm chính trong khu vực, như Thượng Hải (1h30 phút), Hàng Châu (3 tiếng), Vô Tích (30 phút), Nam Kinh (2h30 phút) và Chu Trang (1h30 phút)

Trạm xe lửa thứ ba, trạm xe lửa đường dài Ngô Huyện, nằm xa hơn phía Nam của Renmin Lu một chút, cũng kết nối tương tự với những chuyến xe buýt khác, giá rẻ hơn, nhưng ít tuyến hơn 2 trạm trên.

Du lịch bằng xe buýt trên xa lộ Nam Kinh – Thượng Hải cũng bằng thời gian đi xe lửa, nhưng nhìn chung giá vé cao hơn một chút.

_Xe lửa_: Tô Châu nằm trên tuyến xe lửa Nam Kinh – Thượng Hải. Chuyến xe lửa nhanh nhất đến Thượng Hải mất khoảng 45 phút, nhiều chuyến mất khoảng 1h. Cũng có tuyến xe lửa đến Vô Tích (30 phút) và Nam Kinh (2h30 phút). CITS sẽ nhận đặt chỗ có giường nằm, tốn khoảng 30 Nhân dân tệ phí dịch vụ, hay bạn có thể đặt vé ở tầng hai trung tâm bán vé Lianhe.


Nếu bạn muốn đi tour một ngày từ Thượng Hải đến Tô Châu, xe lửa khởi hành từ Thượng Hải mỗi buổi sáng lúc 7h55 phút, đến lúc 8h42 phút và 9h15 phút. Xe lửa tốc hành khởi hành mỗi buổi chiều tại Thượng Hải lúc 5h10’ và 6h00, mất khoảng 1h thì đến. Xe lửa tốc hành ban đêm chạy giữa Bắc Kinh và Thượng Hải mất khoảng 11h30’, khởi hành tại mỗi thành phố lúc 7h30’ sáng.

_Đường thủy_: Tàu chở khách ban đêm chạy giữa Đại Vận Hà đến Hàng Châu và rất nhiều du khách thích đi chuyến này. Tàu khởi hành hàng ngày lúc 7h30’ sáng và đến khoảng sáng hôm sau lúc 7h. Bạn có thể đặt vé ở các bến tàu cuối lộ Nam đường Renmin hay trung tâm vé Lianhe. Vé cabin 4 người khoảng 47Tệ đến 88 Tệ/người. Vé cabin 2 người khoảng 78 – 130 tệ/ người.

_Hàng không_: Tô Châu không có sân bay, nhưng hãng Hàng không China Estern Airlines có thể giúp bạn đặt chuyến bay ra khỏi Thượng Hải. Vé máy bay quốc tế, bạn có thể đến CITS cạnh khách sạn Lexiang. Xe buýt khởi hành thường xuyên ở sân bay Hồng Kiều, Thượng Hải, giá vé 45 Tệ.

*Đi lại xung quang*


_Xe buýt_: Tô Châu có 1 số loại xe buýt dành cho du lịch rất tiện lợi, có thể ngắm cảnh, giá khoảng 2 Tệ. Những chuyến xe này đi ngang qua trạm xe lửa. Xe bus đi xung quanh khu vực phía Tây và Đông thành phố giá khoảng 5 Tệ. Xe bus du lịch đến Hổ Khâu và tháp Hổ Khâu, Shiquan Jie. Xe buýt B1 và Y4 chạy hết đường Renmin. Xe buýt Y3 và Y4 cũng chạy ngang qua Hàn Sơn.

_Taxi_: Ở Tô Châu có nhiều taxi. Phí bắt đầu từ 10 tệ, tài xế đều có đồng hồ tính cước. Xe taxi chở du khách đều đón khách ở các điểm du lịch, có thể trả giá trước khi đi.


_Khu đại học Tô Châu_: Đón xe bus số 8 từ trạm xe lửa, đi dọc theo phía bắc đường Renmin đến cuối tuyến, xuống xe đi khoảng 300 – 400 mét về hướng Đông. Ở đây có nhiều nhà hàng nhỏ nằm ở hướng Tây trên đường Shizi, những nhà hàng này rất vệ sinh và bảo đảm sức khỏe.

_Bình Giang Lộ_: Một con đường đi bộ cổ điển rất đẹp với nhiều cửa hàng theo phong cách truyền thống. Bảo tàng Côn khúc và Bảo tàng School & the Pintang Museum nằm trên đường này, miễn phí vào cửa, có thể dùng trà. Nhà hát Côn khúc biểu diễn từ 1h30’ ngày chủ nhật, có thể vừa thưởng thức buổi diễn vừa uống trà.



Pháo hoa ở Tô Châu
_Đường Baita_: Nơi đây chưa phải là khu thu hút du khách, chỉ là con đường chưa được phát triển. Nằm ở cuối ngõ Đông của đường Baita, có nhiều cây cối. Khu vực phía Tây còn giữ nguyên những cửa hàng truyền thống như trước kia.

_Hổ Khâu và Hổ Khâu tự_: xây dựng từ thời Tống, năm 959 – 961. Đây là ngôi tháp đá cao 48 mét, 7 tầng và 8 góc cạnh và là ngôi tháp duy nhất theo phong cách này còn lại cho đến nay. Nó còn được gọi là Tháp nghiêng vì nghiêng về phía Bắc 3.5 độ. Hổ Khâu nằm dưới tháp là nơi yên nghỉ của Hạp Lư, vua nhà Ngô có công xây dựng Tô Châu. Ngọn đồi thống trị toàn khu vực phụ cận, với nhiều hoa viên và tòa nhà cổ. Hai khu hoa viên nổi tiếng là Thanh Sơn Ngự viên (Yongcui Shanzhuang) và Chuyết Chính viên. Hổ Khâu cũng là nơi sinh thành của kiến trúc sư I.M.Pei.



Phố cổ
_Chuyết Chính viên_: tương truyền phải mất cả thuyền bạc và mất 6 năm mới xây dựng khu viên lâm này. Tour tham quan toàn khu hoa viên mỗi 5 – 10’ có một chuyến. Kèm theo tour là chuyến tham quan tượng điêu khắc gỗ, tàu đi quanh khu kênh đào trong lâm viên. Nếu không, bạn có thể tự đi tham quan.

_Lưu Viên_: một trong những hoa viên lớn và cổ xưa nhất Tô Châu, được UNESCO phong tặng danh hiệu Di sản văn hóa Thế giới năm 1997.

_Võng Sư Viên_: xây năm 1174 (đời Tống) tại Tô Châu, Trung Quốc, là công trình kiến trúc tiêu biểu cho thể loại nhà vườn (tức là nhà kết hợp hoa viên). Võng sư trong Hán ngữ là người chài lưới (ngư phủ). Tên hoa viên gợi nhớ nhân vật ngư phủ đã từng gặp gỡ thi nhân Khuất Nguyên (khoảng 340-278 TCN), nghĩa là chủ nhân có tâm sự ngao ngán tình đời, muốn tiêu dao, vui thú điền viên như một ngư phủ. Thế kỷ 18, Võng Sư Viên được trùng tu như là nơi hưu trí của một vị quan. Võng Sư Viên gồm ba khu vực: phía đông là nhà nghỉ ngơi, phía tây là vườn hoa nhỏ với thư phòng của chủ nhân, và phần chính yếu là vườn lớn với nhiều loại kỳ hoa dị thảo.



Kiến trúc nhà vườn ở Tô Châu
_Hoàn Tú Sơn Trang_: Là khu vườn có thác nước và kiến trúc đá đẹp nhất tại Tô Châu.

_Sư Tử Lâm_: Một trong 4 lâm viên đẹp nhất Tô Châu, Sư Tử Lâm được xây dựng vào cuối thời Nguyên do nhà sư Thiên Như dựng lên để tưởng nhớ về một sư thầy của ông có tên là Trung Phong. Sở dĩ vườn có tên là Sư Tử Lâm vì ở chỗ nào ta cũng gặp những tảng đá, những hòn núi giống như những con sư tử.

_Thương Lãng Đình_: một trong những khu vườn nổi tiếng nhất ở Tô Châu.


_Thoái Tư Viên_: Nằm ở trung tâm Giang tô, cách Tô Châu 30km.

_Những tiểu lâm viên cổ điển_: Những lâm viên theo kiểu xưa rộng lớn là nơi thư giãn tuyệt vời cho du khách. Nhiều người thường tụ tập đến đây dùng trà và trò chuyện, những khu tiểu lâm viên này như một phần cuộc sống văn hóa của người xưa vậy.



Hàn Sơn Tự
_Hàn Sơn Tự_: xây từ thời Nam Triều vào thế kỷ thứ Vl - Hàn San tự có lối kiến trúc khá độc đáo gồm nhiều điện như Đại Hùng Bảo điện, hoặc Tàng Kinh các, hay Phong Giang Lâu và lầu Chuông...Càng đi sâu vào Hàn Han tự càng cảm thấy mình đang chiêm ngưỡng một danh lam thắng cảnh thu nhỏ lại nơi Cửa Phật trang nghiêm. Theo tương truyền một nhà sư đời Đường có tên là Hàn Sơn từng trụ trì ở ngôi chùa này - lúc ấy chưa có tên chính thức cho mãi đế khi ngài viên tịch người đặt là Hàn San tự..

_Núi Linh Nham_: trên núi có đền Sùng Bảo – ca ngợi công đức của Tây Thi. Là địa danh nổi tiếng, ghi dấu chuyện tình giữa Ngô vương Phù Sai và mỹ nhân Tây Thi của Trung Hoa cổ.

_Bảo tàng Tơ lụa_: Bảo tàng về tơ lụa Tô Châu và con đường tơ lụa huyền thoại.

*Lưu ý khác*

Khi đến Tô Châu, nếu bạn muốn mua sắm đặc sản hay vải vóc, nên hỏi sự giúp đỡ của dân bản xứ. Ở đa số các khách sạn đều có trợ lý du lịch người bản xứ, nếu là du khách thường bị nâng giá



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

